# Washington DC, in my imaginative Idea.



## surapon (Oct 19, 2013)

Washington DC, in my imaginative Idea.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 21, 2013)

DC is a beautiful city. I just wished there were not as many people in it. They keep gettin in my way!  ;D


----------



## distant.star (Oct 21, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> DC is a beautiful city. I just wished there were not as many people in it. They keep gettin in my way!  ;D



The people are not "gettin (sic) in my way!"

The people are the way.


----------



## surapon (Oct 21, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> DC is a beautiful city. I just wished there were not as many people in it. They keep gettin in my way!  ;D



Ha, Ha, Ha-----You are right, Dear Teacher-----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 21, 2013)

distant.star said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > DC is a beautiful city. I just wished there were not as many people in it. They keep gettin in my way!  ;D
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon.
PS, When I visit WDC. I have minimum Photos by my self, Just go to buy the beautiful Postcards around there, BUT the most important thing to do = Go to Chinatown and eat all the great Chinese food around there = Super Yummy, Special Dimsum


----------



## surapon (Oct 21, 2013)

More Photos


----------



## surapon (Oct 21, 2013)

More Photos


----------



## surapon (Oct 21, 2013)

Lonely bikes


----------



## surapon (Oct 21, 2013)

From the top of Washington Monument. Click, Click and Clicksssss.


----------



## surapon (Oct 21, 2013)

From the top of Washington Monument.


----------



## surapon (Oct 21, 2013)

From the top of Washington Monument.


----------



## surapon (Oct 21, 2013)

From the top of Washington Monument.


----------



## surapon (Oct 21, 2013)

Last Photos of this set, the last one = so sad photo of the young and homeless people in USA.---But, I give him $ 40 Dollars to get lunch and dinner---After he woke up and hear my shutter sound.---Sorry to wake him up.
THANKSSS
Surapon


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 21, 2013)

Here are some of mine...


----------



## surapon (Oct 21, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> Here are some of mine...



Wow, Wow, Wow---Dear Friend, Mr. bchernicoff
Thanks to share these great Point of views with us, All our friends who, never visit Washington DC, The Land of the Brave ( American People).
Surapon.

PS, Dear Friends, If you have the photos of WDC., Please post here and share " your Feeling that recorded on the Photos "----THANKSSSS.


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 21, 2013)

surapon said:


> Wow, Wow, Wow---Dear Friend, Mr. bchernicoff
> Thanks to share these great Point of views with us, All our friends who, never visit Washington DC, The Land of the Brave ( American People).
> Surapon.
> 
> PS, Dear Friends, If you have the photos of WDC., Please post here and share " your Feeling that recorded on the Photos "----THANKSSSS.



Thank you, Surapon. I like your images very much too.


----------



## pedroesteban (Oct 21, 2013)

First pics with 5d mkiii + 24 f/1.4...


----------



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

pedroesteban said:


> First pics with 5d mkiii + 24 f/1.4...



Thanks, Dear Friend Mr. pedroesteban
Beautiful Point of Views and Beautiful colors that create the Romantic feeling.
Surapon


----------



## pedroesteban (Oct 22, 2013)

surapon said:


> pedroesteban said:
> 
> 
> > First pics with 5d mkiii + 24 f/1.4...
> ...



Thank you for your kindness, Mr. Surapon.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 23, 2013)

You need to get a shot of the Titanic Memorial. Before the advent of the Internets Tubes, it was one of the best kept secrets of DC memorial wise. We had people who lived in DC for 20-30 years who never knew we had a Titanic Memorial in DC.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Oct 23, 2013)

Taken in 2011


----------



## surapon (Oct 24, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> You need to get a shot of the Titanic Memorial. Before the advent of the Internets Tubes, it was one of the best kept secrets of DC memorial wise. We had people who lived in DC for 20-30 years who never knew we had a Titanic Memorial in DC.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. AcutancePhotography.
Next trip, I will be there and report back to you.
Thanks , again, Sir----I do not know this Place before, Now, I Know, And will be there.
Surapon

http://www.dcmemorials.com/index_indiv0001104.htm


----------



## surapon (Oct 24, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> Taken in 2011



Wow, Wow, Wow----Dear Mr. RAKAMRAK
Wow, Beautiful Colors and Great Point Of Views in Artistic Eyes.
Thanks you, Sir , to share with us .
Surapon


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Oct 24, 2013)

surapon said:


> RAKAMRAK said:
> 
> 
> > Taken in 2011
> ...



I am glad you enjoyed Mr. Surapon....


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 3, 2015)

I just got back from the 2nd of two recent trips to DC. Here are some of my favorite shots:



5D3_7738-Edit by yorgasor, on Flickr



Jefferson Memorial by yorgasor, on Flickr



National Cathedral by yorgasor, on Flickr



5D3_7725 by yorgasor, on Flickr



D2X_0562-Edit by yorgasor, on Flickr



7D2_6568 by yorgasor, on Flickr



7D2_6577-Edit by yorgasor, on Flickr



Washington Monument from Lincoln Memorial by yorgasor, on Flickr



Steps to Lincoln Monument by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Jan 3, 2015)

DC is an amazing place to shoot...
Some of my faves,


IMG_6163 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



IMG_6121 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



IMG_6138 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



IMG_6050 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



IMG_5943 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 3, 2015)

dawgfanjeff, oh man, I didn't even consider that shot of the flag & washington monument. Now I have to go back and get it


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 4, 2015)

Oooh, I just finished the last of my photos from my trip and I found this one:



Iwo Jima - Marine Memorial by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## nonac (Jan 4, 2015)

yorgasor said:


> dawgfanjeff, oh man, I didn't even consider that shot of the flag & washington monument. Now I have to go back and get it



I shot one like that as well 3 years ago. I also included a few others that I liked.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2015)

yorgasor said:


>



I love this shot. Well done yorgasor.


----------

